# Inadequately endowed twats who think the TT is for gay men..



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

*my manager and colleague are:*​
latent homosexuals.. without the style1448.28%not very well endowed517.24%going to fire my arse when they read this1034.48%


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

I had to endure two days of being told that TT is a car for gay men. This abuse was dished out by my manager who drives an M3 and my colleague who rides a Ducatti (and drives an A4 Avant tdi).

Don't these twats realise that lesbians drive TT's too!?

Seriously though.. help me answer a question by clicking on my poll.

Z4ce


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Yaaawn.

I suppose personal hygiene's a "gay" thing too. Or being well dressed.


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

What are you saying about Ducati riders? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

TTR was voted the most popular car amoungst the gay community - so to a degree their arguement is correct.

I don't see why these tired old arguements bother people - it can never come to any logical conclusion.

What constitutes a "gay car" "womans' car" "hairdressers car" anyway? What's a mans car? I'm no petrol-head, I am male, I am not gay, I have a longstanding partner, not married, no kids ..... why am I driving a TT?

Does this thread mean you are homophobic or just unsure of your sexuality and are concerned those "guys" would out you? :?


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

This is the flame room. What has logical conclusion got to do with anything?

In fact, my reaction to these two was to tell them that they should be so lucky as to be driving a car chosen by people with such good taste as gay men! With that I put one hand on my hip and strutted off wiggling my bottom like there was no tomorrow.

Dubcat.


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

I just clicked on the top point in the poll, irrespective of it was about the TT or not. Just an opinion of my boss and colleagues :wink: :-* :lol:


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

only the TTR is driven by gay men, the coupe was created for the rest of us


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

stephengreen said:


> only the TTR is driven by gay men, the coupe was created for the rest of us


ahhh JampoTT baiting on a Monday morning.... :lol:


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

ahh well i do have a coupe so that's ok then 

Stephen Green - is that really a picture of you in your avatar? It's exactly how I imagined you to look man!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

t7 said:


> stephengreen said:
> 
> 
> > only the TTR is driven by gay men, the coupe was created for the rest of us
> ...


The TTR was the height of style when I bought mine. And it was for straight men, not for benders. :lol:

Ever at ease with my own sexuality, and replete with 5 doors and a fuck-off big engine, I can stand on my own little pedastal and laugh at the TT comments these days... *lol*


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

Dubcat said:


> ahh well i do have a coupe so that's ok then
> 
> Stephen Green - is that really a picture of you in your avatar? It's exactly how I imagined you to look man!


 Yep this is me, i reckon its time people stopped posting pictures of look alike cars and put their own piccys up, what do you think?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

stephengreen said:


> Dubcat said:
> 
> 
> > ahh well i do have a coupe so that's ok then
> ...


New poll - Does SG look as if he should drive a TTR?


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

saint said:


> stephengreen said:
> 
> 
> > Dubcat said:
> ...


Im willing to meet anyone who wants to debate the point, mano 2 mano! :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

saint said:


> stephengreen said:
> 
> 
> > Dubcat said:
> ...


Somewhat worryingly, that looks like the same kitchen units as my old house!!


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > stephengreen said:
> ...


That explains the dog hairs, buried bones in the garden and the anonymous hate mail!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

stephengreen said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > saint said:
> ...


Hehehehe being as I haven't moved out yet... *lol* that's even more weird


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

stephengreen said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > stephengreen said:
> ...


Ohhh...nice challenge. 

At least you had a TTC before...because with such a body you would be in high demand with the gay community. Just make sure you don't wiggle your bottom too much when you walk. :lol: :lol:

Can you also post a picture of your abdominals as well? :wink:


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> stephengreen said:
> 
> 
> > saint said:
> ...


Tried that vlas but my abs to big and fat to upload! Ive no doubt that all sections of sexual society find me attractive but im not nobody's "bitch"so bought a coupe so gay men and or pursuers of anal sex would automaticaly no i'm off limit's :lol: 
anyway vlas you up to posting a pic of your newly gym honed bod?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I am not up to your level Steve...but I am getting there. Certainly, I am stronger than I have ever been in my life and it feels great.

Maybe we should do a calendar for the TT clubs...us naked in or around our TTs.


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Maybe we should do a calendar for the TT clubs...us naked in or around our TTs.


mmm.....you go first!


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

vlastan said:


> I am not up to your level Steve...but I am getting there. Certainly, I am stronger than I have ever been in my life and it feels great.
> 
> Maybe we should do a calendar for the TT clubs...us naked in or around our TTs.


This thread just got weird. [smiley=stop.gif]


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

eeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww lock the thread.. i feel violated


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Dubcat said:


> eeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww lock the thread.. i feel violated


Violated????   

You mean raped?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

saint said:


> stephengreen said:
> 
> 
> > Dubcat said:
> ...


Looks to me to brimming with repressed homosexuality :wink:


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

Dubcat said:


> I had to endure two days of being told that TT is a car for gay men. This abuse was dished out by my manager who drives an M3 and my colleague who rides a Ducatti (and drives an A4 Avant tdi).
> 
> Don't these twats realise that lesbians drive TT's too!?
> 
> ...


You've been accusing of being a poof, so you throw a hissy fit and scuttle off to an internet forum (almost exclusively male) for support from your TT "friends"? Gay behaviour if ever I saw it :wink:


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

MORE or LESS gay than putting one hand on my hip and wiggling my butt as i walked away?


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Dubcat said:


> I had to endure two days of being told that TT is a car for gay men.


The repost to this is shurely a pointed 'fuck off'



Dubcat said:


> This abuse was dished out by my manager who drives an M3 and my colleague who rides a Ducatti (and drives an A4 Avant tdi).


..and to this....'but you drive an M3' then burst into laughter....as for the Duke, you'd better just ignore that one.

H


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Maybe your boss is gay and fancies you. :wink:


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

hmm u think i should pinch his arse and see how he reacts?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

LOL.

First of all do not forget...he is your boss. If he wants you to be gay you ARE going to be gay. :wink:

Make him happy and don't argue with him.


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Hannibal said:


> Dubcat said:
> 
> 
> > I had to endure two days of being told that TT is a car for gay men.
> ...


Another Duke dig - what's going on? ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Gizmo750 said:


> Another Duke dig - what's going on? ? ? ? ? ?


O/T Wasn't a dig at the Duke - I meant it was the only think he couldn't take the piss out of them for. Personally I love Dukes....but not in any sort of repressed homosexual kind of way 

H


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

vlastan said:


> I am not up to your level Steve...but I am getting there. Certainly, I am stronger than I have ever been in my life and it feels great.
> 
> Maybe we should do a calendar for the TT clubs...us naked in or around our TTs.


You're welcome to submit your photo Nick - but whether it makes the Calendar or not will be up to the judges. It does need to have a TT in it though, so no pics of your favourite Goat :roll: (unless in the back of your TTC)


----------



## ttimp (Jul 9, 2003)

Gizmo750 said:


> Another Duke dig - what's going on? ? ? ? ?
> TTR225 Ebony with baseball, Bose and Competitions (and a Ducati S4R)?


S4R? Isn't the Monster a girls bike?? :wink:


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!

So, I have a girls car and a girls bike? Have I found the easiest way of "coming out" then, must be simpler than the route that George Michael took (no police involvement and community service etc!)

:lol:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

R6B TT said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > I am not up to your level Steve...but I am getting there. Certainly, I am stronger than I have ever been in my life and it feels great.
> ...


I will. I love the challenge.


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

As a coupe driver I find I get the same jibes from the small minded among our working comunity. "fuck em" I say. I like the car. I've gone from a 300BHP grandad wagon to a hairdressers rolling boudoir. I care not. I really like it so anyone elses conjecture is merely time they spent not earning money for their liposuction and rhinoplasties!

If having a TT makes you gay, just don't tell my girlfriend cos I love her to bits and would hate to confuse her. :?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

M3 was also voted most gay car last yr.


----------

